

Conway: There Needs To Be More Debate About NSA, But I’m Not Who Will Lead It - the_watcher
http://techcrunch.com/2013/09/09/ron-conway-there-needs-to-be-more-silicon-valley-debate-about-nsa-but-im-not-the-guy-who-will-do-it

======
devx
Disappointing. Whenever I hear people say "there needs to be a balance", what
I hear is "I'm with NSA/the government on this one" \- because that's
_exactly_ what everyone saying that are actually saying. It's what Nancy
Pelosi said when asked about it, and she meant the same thing. Same with
Bill/Hillary Clinton. If they're not _outraged_ about what the NSA and the
administration are doing, then they most likely support it.

------
ratherhost
Everyone already knows by now. And no one cares.

They do care about secret courts, ... rightfully so.

------
001sky
_Ron Conway, one of the more powerful investors in Silicon Valley, today
defended his position of not getting involved in issues around national
security and consumer privacy, saying that he was already busy with too many
other causes like gun control and immigration reform_

== Wow.

~~~
Uhhrrr
Yeah. I'm really surprised he thinks cheap labor is more important than
keeping the government from spying on his deals and all of his companies'
deals.

